# Sacred Harp action



## david johnson

I have just returned from yesterday's singing at Old County Line Church in Corner, AL. WOW! That is one if the strongest SH singings one can attend. Very musical, folk, and loud. Worth my 5 hour drive. I've also sung/lead at Liberty Church in Henagar, AL. That one was mighty good, too. I got to lead David's Lamentation by colonial American composer William Billings, and Wondrous Love.


----------



## hreichgott

We have friends who travel a long way to get to an annual Sacred Harp sing near us. I've got to try it sometime. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Krummhorn

We did this locally about two years ago. Our entire hymn festival was centered on Sacred Harp. The event was a complete success and one of the best we've done since 2008.


----------

